# Jigin minnow



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

SDI has their new jigin minnow for $2.99 . It's really a nice bait for the price . I compared the size 3 here weight wise . They have several colors and sizes . For the price and as many rear fins break on Rapalas , it's a nice option . I got a few to try out.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

what is SDi ?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry it's Sportsmensdirect dot - com

It's a store on Lake St.Clair that's has a lot of nice ice fishing supplies .


I'm not sure how long they will be on sale . I stopped in their the other day and bought some .


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

If they were shad rap shaped I'd be all over it! I have better luck with those rather than the jiggin raps! Great price! They also had some good prices on tungsten pannie jigs


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> If they were shad rap shaped I'd be all over it! I have better luck with those rather than the jiggin raps! Great price! They also had some good prices on tungsten pannie jigs


They also have the jigging shadraps on sale for $3.75. hop


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Although more expensive I kinda like these. Ordered a few just to try. I got enough of the regular and shad jig raps to last the rest of my life, But I like the thinking that was put into these,

http://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/zt-zero-twist-minnow/


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

PP,,, I got a few of those last year. They are nice. I tried them one time last season on Erie. Custom jigs and spins just released a bait very similar.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Those ZT Minnows look like they would be nice on Erie


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I would like to find these, They came out late last year and I want to ask Craig if he can get them.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

They look like forage minnows from northland


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks almost dead on the jigging rap and at half the price it is going to be worth picking up a few and giving them a try.


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Ordered three Monday. They look good,with great colors.
The price is a nice change, start putting some pressure on the price of Raps.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

kneedeep said:


> I would like to find these, They came out late last year and I want to ask Craig if he can get them.



Those jigging spoons are RATTLE STREAKS by silver streak. Wolverine tackle.


----------

